# Anadrol + Test Cyp - Cycle NEED ADVICEEEEEEEEE



## mackoi (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok so this is me

26 years old - 160 pounds - training for 2 years - very athletic - very low body fat 

Goals - To gain at least 10 pds lean muscle and keep it

 Beginner cycle 

anadrol - week 1 - 4       500mg e/d
test cyp - weeks 1 - 10    500 e/w

does this sound right? you guys are much more experienced then i am. as well need advise on a pct. and any side effects or anything i should really be prepared for.. 

thanks in advance just looking for a little advise!


----------



## yerg (Oct 20, 2011)

500mg of anadrol?????????????????????????
did you mean 50mg???


----------



## yerg (Oct 20, 2011)

well thats a beginner cycle with a drol kickstart, but i dont knwo if you are really ready for roids...


----------



## yerg (Oct 20, 2011)

How tall are you at 160lbs????  what are your plans for PCT????  2 years training experience isnt much....


----------



## mackoi (Oct 20, 2011)

hey thanks very much for responding so quickly.. first off yes 50mg.. lol im dumb and secondly 170 not 160 also computer illeterate apperently. yeah this would be a kickstart with the anadrol and then test cyp. im 6'1 170pds.


----------



## yerg (Oct 20, 2011)

post cycle therapy???  Like I said the cycle itself looks fine...personally i like to run my cycles to at least 12 weeks, but there is nothing wrong with it...  Do you know what PCT is bro???


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 20, 2011)

6'1 and 170! You need to eat kid...... I'm 6'1 and 245 at a real 9%. if I was 170 I would look like a stick! ..... F juice, eat more.


Also, first cycle should be test only..... If you have 2compounds the first time around, how you gonna know what's makin u breakout or not feel good of hold water like a sib.....

Do so reading on your own, don't let other make answers for you you don't even know... Get with it.


----------



## yerg (Oct 20, 2011)

damn just noticed his hight.... roids aint gonna do shit unless you get your calorie intake up(obviously) and EAT CLEAN


----------



## mackoi (Oct 20, 2011)

yup i eat like 4500 calories a day.. i dont think i can consume anymore lol.. and im very athletic where hockey and gym everyday, high metabolism. Look skinny but strong. wanna look my strength type deal. PCt is what my main questions were gunna be.. what to use and when to start..


----------



## mackoi (Oct 20, 2011)

thats between normal intake and weight gainer shakes which havent been working as well as i hoped lol


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 20, 2011)

Go eat a double western bacon cheese burger!Or 3!


Post a pic or it ain't how u say it is..... I just can see it.


----------



## mackoi (Oct 20, 2011)

i only have one on my phone and im at work..


----------



## mackoi (Oct 20, 2011)

essnetially shows some muscle i have.. im not huge like you guys but you gotta start somewhere


----------



## yerg (Oct 20, 2011)

post what your diet might look like on any given day...


----------



## cottonmouth (Oct 20, 2011)

why run drol your first time? 

and your 4 inches taller than me and 50 pounds lighter then when i first even looked at gear. i would say build a way better base. you not ready. but if you do juts run dbol for a kick start to the test.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 20, 2011)

My advice is this, hit a plateau before you juice, then you're muscles will be craving growth. That's what I did and my only side effect was purple stretch marks like 3 fingers across my shoulders, so keep some vitamin E capsules on hand. Secondly, everything is not for everyone. Everyone knows that drol is for size and strength but what they don't usually tell you is that it can kill your appetite. Dbol is great for most but for some like me can make you so lethargic you don't wanna move. First timers should have a local supplier to sample some product (WP will send you a sample of drol with your first order) and see how it affects you, but never gamble on a source or a lab, invest in what you can trust. The best oral for a 1st timer is Proviron because its not 17aa toxic, increases free test, blocks estrogen and can have a positive affect on LH so you can run it the whole cycle. This should be hg as well as the test which I prefer Enanthate and front loading no matter what dose you do, so if you were going to do 500mg/wk I would start with 1g and then 500mg/wk and not bother with biweekly injections. 

I have also thought it would have been great if my first cycle could have been Primo 600mg/wk and Var 100mg/ed to take advantage of my natural test levels, because of the minimal suppression and no need for PCT or OCT which saves some money. I would have gotten labs done to see when it started being suppressive so I could run it as long as possible. Again just a dream if I had been a rich kid.


----------



## mackoi (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks guys onpoint thanks for the suggestions. i think im gunna drop the drol and just do the test cype for a first cycle. well i work out like crazy.. i understand the plateau and no matter how much i work out it seems to always be the same size .. strength increases thou.


----------

